# 2014 Javelina



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Got a 38m javy tag this year because I've never hunted that unit for pigs and just wanted an excuse to learn a new area, plus, I saw plenty of pigs when I was deer hunting the unit. I sought to either track a herd or call them in (areas were in the flats). I spent a couple days out tracking with no luck, first time I tracked them about 4-5 miles before they crossed the road. Second time in a different area I tracked them 9 miles, was not too far behind them when they decided to cross onto private! 3rd time was the charm. Tracked the herd about 6 miles until I discovered where they would be, then I hit the call. The crept out of the steep arroyos and then spread out. I moved around to cut them off. In the process one spotted me through the underbrush. We glanced at each other and I said to myself: "That's a big pig!" It skidded out so I rushed around and snuck in. I dropped down into a tight arroyo and the big pig popped out. I was at half draw at 6 yards on a stare-off and had to hold it for one minute. But it paid off in a later 7 yard shot. The swhacker did it's job for sure. She didn't even make it 4 yards! The blood was just ridiculous. The skull will make book too. It is nearly identical (slightly bigger) in comparison to my first archery javy that scored 14 5/16. It was one of the coolest hunts I have had. I can't wait for the HAM Hunt. I have 1 particular boar picked out.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the Javelina ! and good luck during the HAM hunt


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the javelina!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a good one, congrats.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a monster! Great job with the bow.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! I am 6'3" just for scale. The boar I have picked out for the HAM hunt might not be as big as this one body-wise but he has a big noggin on him!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a big Javelina. Congrats.


----------

